# Best Android Tablet for RetroArch?



## NANASHI89 (May 11, 2019)

Looking for an Android Tablet that's not too expensive, but can play a plethora of retro games on RetroArch from a microSD card, including Dreamcast.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 11, 2019)

Any tablet can do most of the old systems, but add in Dreamcast and things get weird... Some games will run on a potato and some need more "power" I think it's down to the emulator and it's still being worked on. 

My best advice is get a larger screen like 10 inches, have blue tooth for controllers, 2GB's or more of RAM. Internal storage is of course more is better. Make sure it has a MicroSD slot of course. Also get the latest version of Android you can get your hands on, most tablets do not get any sort of updates unless you spend big bucks on like a Galaxy Tab what ever is the newest one.  

Also get ready for a pain in the butt, unless RetroArch has gotten easier to work with on Android tablets, my tablet has a weird bug... When you first install it the text is set to like 14 point, but my tablet is a 2K res so literally the text just looks like a few weird lines on the left side of the screen lol


----------



## NANASHI89 (May 11, 2019)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Any tablet can do most of the old systems, but add in Dreamcast and things get weird... Some games will run on a potato and some need more "power" I think it's down to the emulator and it's still being worked on.
> 
> My best advice is get a larger screen like 10 inches, have blue tooth for controllers, 2GB's or more of RAM. Internal storage is of course more is better. Make sure it has a MicroSD slot of course. Also get the latest version of Android you can get your hands on, most tablets do not get any sort of updates unless you spend big bucks on like a Galaxy Tab what ever is the newest one.
> 
> Also get ready for a pain in the butt, unless RetroArch has gotten easier to work with on Android tablets, my tablet has a weird bug... When you first install it the text is set to like 14 point, but my tablet is a 2K res so literally the text just looks like a few weird lines on the left side of the screen lol


How's this?
https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Gala...ds=galaxy+tab&qid=1557533567&s=gateway&sr=8-4


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 11, 2019)

NANASHI89 said:


> How's this?
> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Gala...ds=galaxy+tab&qid=1557533567&s=gateway&sr=8-4



Probably pretty good to be honest, unless you care about root? (If you don't care it's absolutely not a problem for emulation stuff.) Although some Samsung stuff is rootable some isn't I don't have a lot of experience with them. 

But I can tell you CPU and GPU and RAM and storage are all good has WiFi and BT so that's good  

Just grab one of these and you will be all set to go lol 

https://www.amazon.com/ipega-Rechar...roller+tablet&qid=1557534302&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## NANASHI89 (May 11, 2019)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Probably pretty good to be honest, unless you care about root? (If you don't care it's absolutely not a problem for emulation stuff.) Although some Samsung stuff is rootable some isn't I don't have a lot of experience with them.
> 
> But I can tell you CPU and GPU and RAM and storage are all good has WiFi and BT so that's good
> 
> ...


Will that and root work on this?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Q5VM8Z...olid=1I4QRC1JAQNH7&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 11, 2019)

Check on the XDA web page but most of Samsungs stuff is super locked down.


----------

